# Float.com.au is back



## GreatPig (17 August 2007)

For those hanging out for their free data from Float.com.au, it now seems to be back on line with prices up to today available again.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## reece55 (17 August 2007)

GreatPig said:


> For those hanging out for their free data from Float.com.au, it now seems to be back on line with prices up to today available again.
> 
> Cheers,
> GP




Thanks Great Pig, man I was sick of having to download the files from Comsuck...

Cheers
Reece


----------



## GreatPig (17 August 2007)

Yeah, NAB's prices are a bit dodgy too. Often omitting stocks altogether.

GP


----------

